# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Κιλκίς >  Και η ιστορία μας αρχίζει.

## MaSTeR

Μετά από ώριμη σκέψη και συζητήσεις με ενδιαφερομένους αποφασίσθηκε να ξεκινήσει η προσπάθεια δημιουργίας του K.W.L.
To Kilkis Wireless Lan θα έχει οδηγό του όλες τις θετικές ενέργειες των προϋπαρχόντων ασύρματών δικτύων και θα φροντίσουμε να αναπτύξουμε δεσμούς φιλίας και συνεργασίας σε όλους του τομείς όπου είναι εφικτό.
Έχει δημιουργηθεί προσωρινή ιστοσελίδα http://www.kwl.gr για την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος και μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα φροντίσουμε να κινήσουμε όλες τις νομικές διαδικασίες για την καταχώρηση και νόμιμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας μας.
Ελπίζουμε όλοι εμείς που ξεκινάμε αυτήν την προσπάθεια στην μικρή πόλη του Κιλκίς να βρει υποστηριχτές που θα βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξη του K.W.L.

----------


## traff21

Καλη αρχή σας ευχομαι  ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα στο Ν. Κιλκίς,

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Tο ασύρματο δίκτυο Κιλκίς υπάρχει? και αν ΝΑΙ έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σας κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας ποιο είναι? είναι ακόμα το KWL?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------

